# First BBS Build (RM content)



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

I decided to undertake the arduous task of building a set of multi-peices. After some time searching, I decided to go with RM012's. Its not really against the grain, but figured there was a ton of RS' out there and I wanted to go in a different direction. Also, the 15" oem ET 33 was desirable to stay away from adapters. Not that there is anything wrong with them, just an extra expense.

So about 2 months ago, I found a set of clean RM barrels from a guy in upstate NY and dropped the dough to have them shipped down.

The lighting in my shop blows, so bare with me.









The barrels were all straight and free of cracks so I promptly dropped them off for bead blast.

1 month and $100 bucks later, I started digging into painting them. I decided to polish the faces first as I figured it would make it easier to remove the paint later down the road. I started with 120 Grit to get rid of any scratches/porousity, then worked my way up to 200, 400, 600, 800, 1000, and 2000. Decided to go with enamel as opposed to powder coat.

Masked








Primered








Painted








After paint was stripped from faces and a quick re-polish








Went with Ford Sunburst Gold. Has some metal flake in it, and was more readily available than the original WURTH Gold BBS used.



Struggled to find 4 complete caps for the RM's, and VW charges $75 a peice for 1 cap so I found them on Ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-BBS-G60...heels_tyre_Trims_Trims_ET&hash=item5d2dba4eb4

Sourced a set of new BFI lips. 15x2" and 15x2.5" 30 holes. 









Next on the workbench is painting the windows of the dimple rings and re-polishing. Then I'll be sourcing a set of Flat or 1/4 height caps and Red/Gold Caps as well as Gold Bolts.

Going on this...


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

Costs so far:

-(4) BBS RM 012's sourced from private seller- $600 shipped
-Beadblasting- $100 ($25 a wheel)
-Paint, Masking tape, sandpaper, Meguir's aluminum polish, misc materials- ~$150
-(2) 30 hole 2" lips, (2) 30 hole 2.5" lips sourced from private seller- $350
-Authentic center caps and dimple rings- $153.56

Anticipated costs
- Authentic BBS Gold/Red caps- $139.99
- 1/4 height/flat caps- $210
- Gold RM Bolts- ~$160
- Tires- $ ???.??

"DIY" money saved
- $180 per wheel for paint
- $50 per wheel for polish
- $150 for centercaps/rings from VW Dealer


----------



## MADSCIENTISTA (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking good..i need to find on more RM barrel (at least)...then I'm off to building them.


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

Made the decision that a set of gold polished bolts may not look as good as color matched ones so I picked up the spray gun
http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f269/PrimaVW/MK3 Porcelain/?action=view&current=081011174948.jpg

Used original BBS bolts. Had to strip off clear coat and brush off excess by hand


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Added to The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread


----------

